# Triton by World of Fred (Lian Li case)



## World of Fred (Apr 3, 2018)

Hey guys. I'm new to this forum. My name is Frederic and I'm a Canadian modder. I'll graduate in 3 weeks my BAC with a major in Finance. I'm currently doing a new project for the summer. First of all, the sponsors: *Watercool* and *Ballistix* are returning for this build; On the other end, *Lian-Li* and *Seasonic* are joining the fight.  On my previous builds, I was always prioritizing aesthetic over temperature. But for this one, with the help of the new Heatkiller's radiator and the great design of the Lian-Li case, I'm going to put more emphasis on the airflow to achieve the best performance of the radiator. This is why both radiators will be in intake and I'll have 3 fan exhausting the heat.

Before going further, I wanted to say a huge thank you to Snef, Duality92 and UFO Technologies. *Snef* is always helping me with my builds and he gave a great aesthetic idea for this build, it's always a pleasure talking to him. *Duality92* is also helping me with the build and if you need a special 3D bracket, he's your man. Shootout to *UFO Technologies* for the custom coolant, it's nice to have someone helping others achieve their dreams by doing custom colored coolant.

Like usual, I'm not a huge fan of over the top modding, I like to keep thing sober and classy. My theme for this build is black and steel with a touch of deep blue. I hope you'll enjoy this journey and my build:






*Build part list
Processor*: Threadripper 2nd gen
*Motherboard*: Gigabyte Designare series (I hope they will have one for the 2nd gen haha)
*RAM*: Ballistix
*SSD*: Crucial MX500 1Tb
*Video Card*: Not sure at the moment.
*Power Supply*: Seasonic Prime Ultra Titanium 750W
*Case*: Lian-Li PC-011 Dynamic
*Fan*: Lian-Li Bora RGB

*Watercool part list:
CPU Waterblock*: Heatkiller IV Pro
*GPU Waterblock*:  Heatkiller
*Reservoir*: Heatkiller Tube 200DDC
*Radiator*: Heatkiller 2x 360mm
*Tubing*: Bitspower 12mm acrylic
*Fitting*: Barrow 12mm silver
*Cooling*: UFO Technologies - Custom blue

If you don't know me, you can see my previous work here:
Octarine:



http://imgur.com/a/k4b07


and here, White Zenith:



http://imgur.com/a/ycUaQ

 .​


----------



## World of Fred (Apr 3, 2018)

First part of the build is here. I'll use it for my gaming folder. Next pictures will be taken with my Camera.


----------



## World of Fred (Apr 10, 2018)

Coolant is here, thanks to UFO technlogies for the custom color!


----------



## World of Fred (Apr 19, 2018)

I received a little something from Ballistix this morning! The new Ballistix Tracer RGB!


----------



## World of Fred (Apr 28, 2018)

Hey, was really occupied recently finishing my major in finance and starting working full time this week. I should have more time for my project now. 

I had the chance to take more pictures of the ram, took around 30 pictures, but only 3 of them really stood out.





Here's what the RAM looks like in Octarine, I really like the last pictures. It's gorgeous. Thanks again to Ballistix for sponsoring the RAM.









The ram is a great overclocker, I managed 3200MHz so far on Ryzen (this is a 2666mhz kit). 

I received the PSU a while ago, I'll do a little photoshoot soon

Triton full album: 



http://imgur.com/a/cGgqK


----------



## World of Fred (May 1, 2018)

Here's the PSU I received from Seasonic a couple weeks ago. I finally had time to do a little shooting, I'm not really happy with the pictures. I'll try to redo them later this week.
So, here's the box. I should note that I already had a Prime 850W Titanium, so let's see the difference between the Prime and Prime ultra





The packaging, almost the same. The metal effect on the prime is darker.





The modular cables are coming in a little bag instead of a little box





The PSU, in all its glory





The back of the PSU, we can see the hybrid button that is allowing us to have the fan off under a certain load.





The ports





The beautiful stainless steel grill. One thing you can clearly see here, is the paint have a rough finish versus the smooth finish of the regular Prime. In my opinion, I like it better this way. 





full album: 



http://imgur.com/a/cGgqK


----------



## World of Fred (Aug 19, 2018)

Hey guys, I'm just passing by. 

I received the case last week. Didn't have the time to do proper pictures. I'm gonna start working on it in 2 weeks. After that, I'm only waiting for the unreleased parts (CPU, GPU, and the fans). The build should be ready in Late September or early October.

I received my new SSD this week.





I'm gonna start working on the cable real soon, it will be a challenge haha​


----------



## World of Fred (Aug 21, 2018)

Hey, I received a little something today . I still don't have the CPU yet, so it's gonna take a while before I'll use it :/
 Spoiler alert, I'm loving everything this board has.

Starting with the box. Nothing special so far, it's a box.





I like the way the box is opening and presenting the motherboards. It's like opening a treasure chest. I know it's been like since a couple years, but I love opening motherboard box comparing to GPU one. Opening a GPU is almost always resulting in tearing the cardboard after a couple times of opening it.





Here's my little baby, this thing sure is sexy. The design reminds me a little bit of the Asus board. You know? Same, but different.





The backplate is not something I'm gonna really use, but it sure is nice having one.





It's about time motherboard is starting to have real fins back. I like the initiative Gigabyte took last year with the Gaming 7. You can't see it, but there are 2 little 32mm fans under the IO cover. We can also see this board has 2x 8pin EPS, a first time for me.





I saw this socket multiples times on the net, but woah man, this is huge. If you're wondering how big it is, just take a 2.5" SSD in your hand, it's just a little bit smaller.





The chipset





It also has an extra 6pin PCIe next to the SATA III port if you want to do extreme overclocking of your GPU. 6 SATA III is a little bit short for a board of this price, I would have expected to see 8 minimum.





Here's an array of ports. My last Asus motherboard was really lacking in this area by only offering one USB2.0





The IO plate sure is nice, they followed the Asus idea by integrating the IO plate. Asta la vista cutting yourself.





Here's a reminder of how sexy this motherboard is haha.





If you were wondering what's the motherboard looks like without the IO cover, here it is. It's not bad at all actually





The reason I took off the IO cover was to replace the "old" wireless card (Intel 8265: Bluetooth 4.2 & 867Mbps transfer speed). Basically, I'll use an Intel 9260 (Bluetooth 5.0 & 1733Mbps transfer speed). 





Full album: 



http://imgur.com/a/cGgqK


----------



## World of Fred (Aug 23, 2018)

I can't edit my first message, but here's an update of the spec sheet:
*Build specs* 
*Processor*: AMD Threadripper 2950X
*Motherboard*: Gigabyte X399 Aorus Xtreme
*RAM*: 4*8Gb Ballistix Tracer RGB 2666MHz
*SSD #1*: Samsung 970 Evo 500gb
*SSD #2*:Crucial MX500 1Tb
*Video Card*: EVGA RTX 2080 XC
*Power Supply*: Seasonic Prime Ultra Titanium 750W
*Case*: Lian-Li PC-011 Dynamic
*Fan*: Lian-Li Bora Lite RGB

*Watercool part list:
CPU Waterblock*: Heatkiller IV Pro 
*GPU Waterblock*:  Heatkiller RTX 2080
*Reservoir*: Heatkiller Tube 150DDC
*Radiator*: 2*Hardware Labs GTX 360mm 
*Tubing*: Bitspower 12mm acrylic
*Fitting*: Barrow 12mm silver
*Cooling*: UFO Technologies - Custom blue​


----------



## World of Fred (Sep 13, 2018)

Finally done all the cables! Here's the 24pin. Not bad for a first time.





Here's what needs to be done:
1. Planning the loop
2. Ordering some tubing and fitting
3. finishing the case (its 90% done)
4. Returning 2 pack of fans because Newegg sent me the wrong color
5. Waiting for my GPU
6. Waiting after the fabulous waterblock for the GPU
I will keep you updated ​


----------



## World of Fred (Nov 18, 2018)

Soon. waiting for 2 more parts


----------



## World of Fred (Mar 7, 2019)

Hello everyone, sorry for the long wait, here's the final pictures of my build


----------



## Vario (Mar 7, 2019)

Looks nice.  Good job!


----------



## World of Fred (Mar 8, 2019)

Thanks!


----------



## ArbitraryAffection (Mar 8, 2019)

Looks awesome! Very nicely done


----------



## World of Fred (Mar 10, 2019)

Thanks ArbitraryAffection!

Here's a little time lapse of my build


----------

